# Funnel Swirl :-D



## Fyrja (Jun 8, 2011)

So I made my first funnel swirl soap!  It's goats milk, silk, kaolin clay, coconut, olive, castor, and palm oil, scented with BB's China Rain FO. I tinted half of it pink with diluted magenta lab color because the FO naturally discolors the soap to a color between mauve and tan.   I figured I'd just help the pink tones along.

The photo doesn't really do justice to how vibrant the darker pink is, because I have really poor lighting.  My mother saw it, and made me arrange it on a plate all artsy fartsy because she thought it looked like delicious ice cream.

Overall I'd have to say I'm very pleased with it, though as you can see I could have waited another day or so to cut.  I really really need to find a better way of cutting the bars, as they always come out kind of sloppy.  :-(


----------



## JackiK (Jun 8, 2011)

The swirls look awesome.  Great pick on the color scheme.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 8, 2011)

Soap looks creamy and colors & funnel swirl looks great!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2011)

Very yummy looking and great choice on colors!


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 9, 2011)

Lovely :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 9, 2011)

Very pretty and the patterns of the swirl look amazing!


----------



## cp chick (Jun 9, 2011)

Very pretty!  Good job.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I really love this batch, the funnel swirl effect is really nice.  I can't wait for my next project.  I think I'm going to attempt a column swirl this weekend!


----------



## cinta (Jun 9, 2011)

They look gorgeous! I actually love it when soaps look hand-cut, it just reinforces the fact they are a lovely, handcrafted product.


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 9, 2011)

it does look delicious!  I'm loving those colors...good job!!


----------



## dcornett (Jun 9, 2011)

very pretty!!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 10, 2011)

How pretty! the colors remind me of sherbert! Yum!


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 10, 2011)

Sherbert is exactly what my mom said!  They are curing at her house, so if one of them suddenly loses a chunk that looks suspiciously like a bite mark, I'll know who the culprit is!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 10, 2011)

Right. Also I think the bubbly lather foaming out of her mouth could be a clue.  :wink:


----------



## cinta (Jun 10, 2011)

Hahaha....my brother tried to eat some of my soap once. Apparently chocolate is not so nice after it's been through the saponification process!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 10, 2011)

I bet it would taste nasty.


----------



## Relle (Jun 10, 2011)

My friend was at someones house when her son was small and went into the bathroom to find that a soap she had in the shape of a hamburger had a bite out of it. She asked her if she fed him enough food.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 12, 2011)

Nah.  My mom drools a lot, doubt I'd notice.  Sometimes I wonder if she has rabies   She blames it on the dentures.

That reminds me of a funny story.  When I was little my grandma had a jar full of what looked like oreos.  They were crocheted cookies, and at some point in time she tricked every single one of us kids into trying to take a bite and getting a mouth full of yarn and fluff.


----------



## cthylla (Jun 12, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> Nah.  My mom drools a lot, doubt I'd notice.  Sometimes I wonder if she has rabies   She blames it on the dentures.
> 
> That reminds me of a funny story.  When I was little my grandma had a jar full of what looked like oreos.  They were crocheted cookies, and at some point in time she tricked every single one of us kids into trying to take a bite and getting a mouth full of yarn and fluff.



That's pretty funny!!  I guess that's nicer than convincing your little sister that dog treats were beef jerkey.....


----------

